# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit Item Dupe - Skin Manipulation - Potential for more

## Augury13

Hi Ownedcore (and Blizzard), I know I've been dormant for quite some time so this is the best thing I've found since my inactivity. What I've found is not just a singular exploit, but one expanded to be as much as I could make it. This exploit is not limited to skinning and may have a lot more potential than I was able to find. 

The simplest explanation of this exploit is that when you skin a mob, you have a friend (or 2nd account) also skin that mob. With autoloot off, you are both able to see and gather the loot, and the loot will be different.


Requirements for this Exploit: 
#1. Skinning
#2. A skinning Knife
#3. A second person / Second account
#4. 3+ accounts if using for skin manipulation
#5. Have under 100 ms on both accounts (recommended)
#6. Have autoloot off (unless you want to do more work)


Method One - Easiest Dupe Method
#1. Have 2 accounts with the skinning level for the mob you are using it on.
#2. Both Turn off Auto-loot
#3. Kill a mob that's skinnable.
#4. Person 1 skins the mob, then leaves the loot pile. 
#5. Person 2 skins the mob, leaves the loot pile(or not). 
#6. Both people loot the pile (dont autoloot it).
#7. Coordinate when to loot the skin, both loot the skin within a 100 or less ms delay of each other looting.
#8. If done successfully you both receive the skin. 
(yes this can be done with Devilsaur Leather, Black Dragonscale, Bosses that can be Skinned, etc.)


Method Two - Harder Method - Don't do this lol
#1. Have 2 accounts with the skinning level for the mob you are using it on, make sure the skinning level is yellow.
#2. Have autoloot on.
#3. Kill a mob that's skinnable.
#4. Person 1 starts the skinning cast, and jumping right when the skinning cast finishes, before they receive the loot.
#5. Person 2 does the same, (or just skins without autoloot).
#6. Coordinate when to loot the skin, both loot the skin within a 100 or less ms delay of each other looting.
#7. If done successfully you both receive the skin. 


Method Three - Accidental Dupe / Possible without Planning
#1. Find someone about to kill a mob they're going to loot and skin, make sure the skinning level is yellow.
#2. Both have Auto-Loot on(which is probably the case already)
#3. When they are about the skin the mob, be spam right clicking (or pressing skinning ability).
#3.5 I've only been able to accomplish this when below 35 ms. Might be able to do with a _keySpammer or some software, but I've always failed when like 40ish+ ms
#4. There is a chance that both of you skin the mob at once. And also get two different loot piles resulting in double loot, and both parties being happy.
#4.5 The second person to get the skin off may need to click the loot, so be prepared to click the loot in order to receive it. 
(yes this can be done with Devilsaur Leather, Black Dragonscale, Bosses that can be Skinned, etc.)


Method Four - Skin Manipulation
#1. Gather as many accounts as you'd like to increase your chances on receiving a lower chance skin. 
#2. Find a mob that has a rare drop chance skin, ie: The Beast(pristine hide), Onyxia(for max scales), Any Death Talon Mob(Black Dragonscale), etc.
#3. Have all Accounts turn off auto loot.
#4. All accounts must now take turns skinning the mob. Make sure the loot window is not open when the next person tries to skin or it won't let them (sometimes it does)
#5. Now everyone that can skin the pile can inspect their loot. 
All loot will be different. Even if 1 person gets Rugged Leather and another person gets Rugged Leather, they are 2 different pieces of Rugged Leather. Now have the 2 most valuable skinned loot be looted (ie: Pristine Hide of the Beast AND 6 Rugged Leather). Make sure the first person to loot(even if you are using the duped 2ndary loot), is the person who received the most expensive piece. There is a chance you can be too slow on looting the 2nd pile, and you want to ensure the most expensive skin has been successfully looted.



Extra things to note:
#1. The dupe portion cannot be done with more than 2 people. If a 3rd person tries to loot, it will either give a Internal Bag Error, or some other type of error. 
#2. If you can't right click to skin the mob, you can click on the mob and use / click the skinning skill from your spellbook. This is actually a fairly often occurrence, so just bind 'Skinning' for easier access.
#3. There is a chance to level up your skinning skill when doing this. Even if 5 other people have skinned a mob, you can still get skinning levels from the mob.
#4. Everytime I've done this, we've had FFA on, I don't think it has anything to do with it, but it could.
#5. This has nothing to do with Layering, so if Blizzard decides to not fix this for some strange reason, it will still work come phase 2 and later patches of the game.
#6. This still works on the most basic skins in the game. If you'd really like to, you can do on sheep to get double Wool, or on Rabbits to get more Ruined Leather Scraps / Light Leather.
#7. I'm not responsible for any bans that blizz might roll out on your acc. This is an exploiting forum and if you abuse any exploit, you should be wary that your account is at risk.



Other things this does work on that's confirmed:
#1. Quest skins, ex: Thick Yeti Hide.
#2. Other similar interactions, ex: The ooze jars from the quest A Little Slime Goes a Long Way (part 1)


Things I didn't get to test that could make this exploit stronger than it was:
#1. Multiboxing 3 accounts with precise clicks to loot the skin. This could result in all 3 accounts receiving the skin, arithmetically increasing your farms profit ie: 20g/hr->40g/hr->60g/hr, etc. This could be expanded to more than 3 accounts if it worked.
#2. Skinning and coordinating loot with less than 20 ms. When I did my testing, all 3 of us were between 30-60 ms. This could potentially enable looting X+1 amount of skins essentially allowing people to make 1000's if not 10,000+ gold/hr. (this is similar if not the same as #1)
#3. More quest mobs and loot from quests. Things like Prairie Alpha Tooth, Plainstrider Meat, etc. have the potential to be looted once each by different people. This would allow low droprate quest items to obtained faster as both people in the party would be able to receive the desired drop.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To Blizzard:
I know you are reading this thread, so at least take the time to read the rest of it. 

There are some really gamebreaking aggro bugs that make certain portions of the game near unplayable.
These did not exist in classic, nor do they exist in retail.

1: When someone is attacked by a mob (or attacks a mob), that is not in your party, that you have not interacted with them, nor have you done used a spell or interacted with the mob, you somehow get put in combat from this. This is not classic-like, this is not an intended mechanic. 

2: Eating while in combat does no regenerate health. You can continue the eating process to gain a well fed buff, while in combat, but you do not heal any health from the food you are eating. How to fix this is to not identify eating with regenerating health, but rather healing. If you have 0% (or 100% reduction to) health regeneration, eating will not even give you health. I can't imagine this is an intended feature.

3: Hunters and their pets should not have the same aggro. I have played hunter since pre-naxx up until WoD, and now in Classic WoW, and for some reason when the pet gains aggro / attacks something, the pet puts both the Hunter, and ANY party members in combat. If you want to leave that the Hunter stays in combat from his pet (even though they have different aggro thresholds, so that doesn't make sense), whatever, but please fix Hunter pets putting party members (and sometimes people not even in your party) in combat. 

Not a bug, but should be. Please do not allow Alliance from already Horde dominated PVP servers free transfer off of the server. That is only pushing the Horde to be the dominating faction even more. There is nothing that is being done to combat the 1:2 Alliance:Horde ratio on some servers, and this transferring is only hurting it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope everyone gets some good use out of this before it is inevitably fixed. If you knew about this and are angry I'm posting it, sorry not sorry, that has happened to me more times than I can count. Please let me know / post below if you find anything more about Skin Manipulation, as I'd love to hear about the reaches that it can have.

----------


## ChrisIsMe

Dirty! Beautiful  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cheengle

Good find!!! Thank youuu gonna try this out asap

----------


## eKqN

Nice, but I'd be REALLY careful with that. It's so easy to spot & ban.

Huge find anyway, +rep!

----------


## austinwasthere

Not working for me

----------


## Smitten

I can confirm this works.

----------


## Augury13

> Not working for me


Which part isn't working?

----------


## themaster

Move to elite exploit?

----------


## Boolne97

Please move this to elite!

----------


## Kenneth

And here I am...a man who just dropped skinning because all the Rugged Leather on AH was worth the same as vendor price. Any chance this works as a miner?

----------


## noes

sick find man

----------


## austinwasthere

Don't think I was doing it right

----------


## advanta

Great post Tman. I posted this on my Patreon before launch (albeit without the ms calcs which are really useful). It has been posted multiple times on the official Blizzard bug report forum so don't give tman shit for producing a very impressive and detailed guide.
Btw This works with herbs and ore also. 

Btw I appreciate you trying to communicate with Blizzard but the people they pay to look at these things are entry-level pay grade and authority. I doubt they even fully understood how the dupe works even after you explained it thoroughly- as will be evident from whatever hopelessly off-base fix they come up with. Trust me I've tried very hard to get them to stop certain game features causing seizures and potentially killing somebody-they either didn't understand or don't give a fuck.

----------


## germancacha

it's not working for me. the second character performs the skin correctly but doesn't give the loot option just say "target is tapped" and only character 1 has the option to grab loot

----------


## Augury13

> Great post Tman. I posted this on my Patreon before launch (albeit without the ms calcs which are really useful). It has been posted multiple times on the official Blizzard bug report forum so don't give tman shit for producing a very impressive and detailed guide.
> Btw This works with herbs and ore also. 
> 
> Btw I appreciate you trying to communicate with Blizzard but the people they pay to look at these things are entry-level pay grade and authority. I doubt they even fully understood how the dupe works even after you explained it thoroughly- as will be evident from whatever hopelessly off-base fix they come up with. Trust me I've tried very hard to get them to stop certain game features causing seizures and potentially killing somebody-they either didn't understand or don't give a fuck.


Yea so about 24 hours after I posted this I haven't been able to really get this to work again. I'm going to say it's fixed, but i'll let others confirm whether that is true or not.

In actual relation to what you said about Blizzard fixing it with low-quality techs, that is completely true and applies perfectly to how they fixed this exploit. All they did was tap the target when a second person tries to skin it. The second person can still skin it, you can still manipulate objects with similar interactions like I explained with that ooze quest. They fixed the one little piece of the bug to render this dupe unusable, yet didn't actually fix the mechanic that I thoroughly explained. Didn't think I needed to explain how to fix the entire mechanic other than explaining how it works. I guess if they wanted to fix it, they could reach out to me and I could explain it to them simpler.

----------

